# 2007 926LE parts questions



## denmarc (Feb 9, 2013)

New member, so please be gentle. My thrower has worked almost flawlessly since purchase in 2007 with regular maintenance. Only one broken shear bolt. New belts, skid shoes, tune-ups have been the only additional cost. Been a great machine.

Now I have developed a problem. The control "dash" panel has cracked in between the discharge deflector control and the motion/speed control. It appears to be due to stress when the auger and traction engagement handles are depressed. May sound a bit wierd. But it becomes obvious now that the crack in the panel has appeared and you can see just how much the metal of the dash panel moves upon use. No doubt a stress crack.

I thought about replacing it. Upon research, I am not thrilled about the prices of a new dash panel w/decals! I also thought about removing it and having a friend weld it with a reinforcement to keep it from happening again. Still an option. But I can't find new decals for this model. Any thoughts?

Second question pertains to the headlight. I went through the Ariens threads and didn't really find what I was looking for in an answer. The light shed by the oval mounted light sucks. A given. I would like to replace with some sort of LED replacement. Having read the threads pertaining to similar complaints, and not really wanting some sort of "add-on" to have to mount onto the new dash panel, I was wondering if anyone has devised some LED application that could utilize the existing oval headlight structure? Maybe a new idea? The Halogen replacement bulb just does not do it for me. Additional wiring, drilling and mounting fixtures onto the machine isn't tripping my trigger either. Again, any thoughts?

Prices on OEM parts are just not worth it! And I don't want to light up my garage or a couple hundred feet down the street with it. I would be happy to just light up 30-40 feet in front of me while throwing the snow off of my sidewalks in my residential neighborhood. I live on a corner lot and have a bit of sidewalk I do for the sake of those who walk their dogs (and themselves) past my house. Not to mention I have a detached garage (entrance around the corner) so the walk into the house is alot more comfortable and safe via sidewalk.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try reading this post on another site. It seams as if someone else had the same issue with a cracked dash panel.

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - How do you fix this?

Maybe if you contact Ariens you can get some goodwill consideration towards a proper fix.


----------



## denmarc (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Shryp! Checked out your link. That is exactly the same problem I have. Except I have no control problems as stated in the link. My controls work fine. I contacted Airens about it to see if this problem had a history. They informed me they did have some issues with this model and it has since been discontinued. And they did apologize that they really couldn't help me due to being so far out of warranty. I can understand that at this point. I guess I will try to get through the rest of the MI Winter as it's getting close to the end. Come Spring, I may remove the panel and see what I can do with it. I do have a close friend who can weld a heck of a lot better than I.

Any ideas concerning the crappy headlight?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never had a light on any of my blowers.

There are a few people here who have done headlight modifications. Maybe if you start a new thread in the general snowblower forum you can get their attention a bit better.


----------



## denmarc (Feb 9, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I have never had a light on any of my blowers.
> 
> There are a few people here who have done headlight modifications. Maybe if you start a new thread in the general snowblower forum you can get their attention a bit better.


It's been a little while and wanted to check for any new information. My Ariens is still holding up. Crack isn't getting any worse. We are just now getting blasted here in western MI with what hope to be the final storm of the Winter. If so, then I can take the thrower apart and fix her up. She just needs to keep herself together one or two more times of heavy use.

Shryp,
I have been to Cleveland many times. You know what lake effect snow is all about. I've been in your neighborhood during such an event. I am a truck driver and I would be in your city, as well as Akron, Canton, East Point, and Columbus. There have been times when I needed the headlight to see my way back to the house (tongue in cheek) at times in the evening. How did you manage without ever having one?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

For decals try www.clickitandstickit.com. The guy is great and can make up whatever you need. I had him make up some older ariens decals for me and they came out amazing. And very reasonable with prices. He can make whatever you need as long as you send him a good picture of it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

denmarc said:


> It's been a little while and wanted to check for any new information. My Ariens is still holding up. Crack isn't getting any worse. We are just now getting blasted here in western MI with what hope to be the final storm of the Winter. If so, then I can take the thrower apart and fix her up. She just needs to keep herself together one or two more times of heavy use.
> 
> Shryp,
> I have been to Cleveland many times. You know what lake effect snow is all about. I've been in your neighborhood during such an event. I am a truck driver and I would be in your city, as well as Akron, Canton, East Point, and Columbus. There have been times when I needed the headlight to see my way back to the house (tongue in cheek) at times in the evening. How did you manage without ever having one?


I have enough light between street lights and house lights that I can see just fine. Recently I have moved and have almost no driveway anymore so currently don't get to have as much fun when it snows.


----------



## Salty Dog (Feb 11, 2017)

*Cracked Panel*

My panel just cracked also in the exact same location for the exact same reason you described. I will try and to the same thing when this winter is over and have a piece of metal welded behind it for extra support. 

I did purchase an LED light that I will mount to the machine also in the spring and if it works well, I will let you know.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Machine (Nov 5, 2017)

i have experienced the same cracked control panel on this model snow blower. I purchased a new one but I see that there is a lot of stress when you press the auger level with your right handle bar and was wondering if this same problem will happen again with a new panel?? Is there an adjustment or something that needs to be repaired so that it does not crack the new one in a few years?

I tried to see the thread that the previous guy replied to you on replacing the panel but it no longer is available. I would appreciate any help or suggestiions you may have.

Thanks,


----------

